# News Of Maurice (s.brandtii)



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Some news of Maurice, my Serrasalmus Brandtii...
Be polite Momo, say "Hello"









We wish you all good Sunday, bye...

2 weeks ago, while I have moved him during a big maintenance









And now,


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats a beauty of a brandtii you have freind!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a very very pretty looking brandtii


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks great !


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks all









Soon, I'll make you a video of him in his tank (2m, 600L).
I want to make an aqua-pony system with a lot of plants, I'll make you a feed back when it will be ready.

Bye.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass Brandtii, you got there!..A very rare and unique specimen!...He rocks like a MUDVAYNE concert!!!...


----------

